# Impressions of Morel Tempo 6



## Subie13 (Mar 17, 2013)

Recently installed Morel Tempo 6 components in my 12' WRX.
After a two week break in period my impressions are:
1. Incredible staging- sound stage is forward of the steering wheel above the dash.
2. Mid bass reproduction is superior (crossed at 63Hz) to any component set I've had below $500.
3. High frequency (silk tweeter) response is smooth and highly detailed.


----------



## 1OldMan (Feb 10, 2013)

I finally received and installed my stealth sub box with a (temporary?) JL Audio 10W3v3-2. What a difference that sub makes to the overall quality of the sound reproduction of both the Morels and the CDT's. The sub is transparent in it's placement and localization. It reinforces the bass from the Morels without overpowering them. I low pass crossed the 10W3v3-2 at 64Hz and high passed the Morels at 80Hz. Not a buzz or rattle can be heard, just fantastic highs and lows mixed expertly by the Pioneer AVH 8400BH and the Alpine PDX 9V. 
Absolutely the best sub $2000 system I have ever put together. I am considering exchanging the JL for a Morel Supemo 10" sub at some time in the future. Comments gladly accepted.

P.S. I and Subie13 are one and the same.....


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Morel Primo subs are supposed to sound very nice but the JL should be sufficient. I assume you are running the cdt's in the rear doors IB? What are they crossed at and how does it sound with a dedicated midbass back there?


----------



## Subie13 (Mar 17, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> The Morel Primo subs are supposed to sound very nice but the JL should be sufficient. I assume you are running the cdt's in the rear doors IB? What are they crossed at and how does it sound with a dedicated midbass back there?


The CDT's are indeed in the rear deadened door crossed at 63Hz and allowed to roll off naturally. They reinforce the mid bass and mid range without localization. I have used this type of speaker setup for my last three cars to great success.
I currently am pleased with the JL Audio 10W3V3-2, but I know that I will want to upgrade at sometime.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Subie13 said:


> The CDT's are indeed in the rear deadened door crossed at 63Hz and allowed to roll off naturally. They reinforce the mid bass and mid range without localization. I have used this type of speaker setup for my last three cars to great success.
> I currently am pleased with the JL Audio 10W3V3-2, but I know that I will want to upgrade at sometime.


Thanks for the info, i have stock sub thats pretty decent but plan on getting a 4 channel to power a comp set up front and some 6.5 subs in rear doors. I'm looking at the Earthquake shallows and Kicker CompVT 6.5's, anything else i should be looking at besides CDT?


----------



## Subie13 (Mar 17, 2013)

JL Audio makes a really nice 6.5" sub that really hits hard. But bang for the buck the CDT's are hard to beat. The JL's are about $150 each, you can get two CDT M6's for $149 at Woofers ect.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Good choice of equipment there. I love Morel, and the 10W3 is a great performing subwoofer. The Ultimo SC is a wonderful subwoofer as well. Very transparent, and capable of dropping moderately low with the proper enclosure volume.


----------



## Subie13 (Mar 17, 2013)

chithead said:


> Good choice of equipment there. I love Morel, and the 10W3 is a great performing subwoofer. The Ultimo SC is a wonderful subwoofer as well. Very transparent, and capable of dropping moderately low with the proper enclosure volume.


Thanks, I am. Really into SQ and not SPL. That is my mantra for carefully selecting the components I used in my build. They are not the most expensive components but they are all high quality.


----------



## Cypress (Apr 15, 2013)

Subie13 said:


> I currently am pleased with the JL Audio 10W3V3-2, but I know that I will want to upgrade at sometime.


Are you running the W3 or W6 sub? The W6 is listed in your sig but you mention your using the W3 here. With that PDX putting out over 500w on the sub channel do you need to turn the gain down much?


----------



## Subie13 (Mar 17, 2013)

Cypress said:


> Are you running the W3 or W6 sub? The W6 is listed in your sig but you mention your using the W3 here. With that PDX putting out over 500w on the sub channel do you need to turn the gain down much?


Currently running a 10W3V3-2, I was going to use the 10W6 but economically couldn't swing it at this moment. So I went with my old standby the W3 for half the price and most of the performance.


----------

